# How do you plant rootless Dwarf Sag?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've tried planting it straight into my gravel, but it keeps floating away. Right now some of it is floating at the top of the water and seems happy there, but I'd rather have them planted and growing into a background. I was told to try planting them into a pot, but would that help? (also, would having dirt in the pot make the tank cloudy or otherwise affect the tank?)

I'm starting to like these plants, but they sure are frustrating!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You could just let them float till they make roots, Or get something to weigh them down till they root.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

If you go the pot route, fill the pot 3/4 of the way with dirt, then a layer of gravel to hold the dirt in.


----------

